# I subscribed because ......



## nukeadmin

This thread is for "subscribers" to post in less than 30 words why they became subscribers rather than stayed as a member.

3 winners will be chosen and they will all receive a pair of tickets to go to the NEC show in October 14th-19th.

Closing date for entries is 15th September @ 12:00

Good luck !


----------



## hilldweller

I subscribed because I hadn't realised how many free forums there were.


----------



## zulurita

I subscribed for the commarderie and wealth of information relating to motorhomes and travelling in UK and abroad.


----------



## Rapide561

*Subs*

...to enjoy the huge amount of info available rather than hog loads of magazines and books, and continue friendships old and new.

R (&J)


----------



## RichardnGill

...no other forum gets any where near to Motorhomefacts.com for friendliness, information, chat and events.


Richard...


----------



## gazza333

For less than 3p a day its cheaper and more informative than any magazine or paper and I can be part of a motorhome family that cares.

Gary and Mary


----------



## EJB

Even though it is the largest/most complicated/most frustrating MH Forum the information is top class. HOWEVER it was very much touch and go for my renewal last week. I resent the £25,000 taken simply to run a forum.
I've heard the arguments for this....but really.... £25,000????????????


----------



## hippypair

For all Motorhome facts it is simply the best.


----------



## teemyob

*Subscribe*

Beacuse...

For MotorHomeFacts Subscription we did pay
Problems, Home or away on a European Holiday, 
MotorHomeFacts saves the day.

Trev.


----------



## Velvettones

I'd used my 5 posts and then someone knocked me off on "Last member to post"

I couldn't allow that...


----------



## nukeadmin

lol thanks for all the "pertinent" entries and guess you wont be renewing come 10th March 2009 then Brian


----------



## ChrisandJohn

I didn't understand the difference between 'member' and 'subscriber'. I'll renew because learning to navigate the site and use its facilities is my project for the next five years.

Chris


----------



## artona

Hi

Who is Brian Nuke, you have lost me?


stew


----------



## EJB

"hilldweller" !!!!!!!


----------



## 100127

I subscribed because it is well worth subscribing to.
There, I have subscribed twice. :violent3:


----------



## Biglol

I subscribed because I couldn't find another motorhome related website that came near to this one


----------



## 96410

I subscribed because the tenner i spent has saved me thousands of pounds and many hours of searching for information.


p.s.
I could not care less if someone makes £250,000,000 out of this site never mind just £25,000, it only cost me £10.


----------



## Sundial

*Subscriber*

I subscribed because when I asked a very obvious (to some) question, I would always be given a pertinent answer. There is nothing worse than being new to a hobby and not being able to ask the relevant questions when they crop up - long live Motorhomefacts.com.

Many thanks to all
Sundial


----------



## carolgavin

Because I fancy nuke, he so sexxy :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rowley

I subscribed cos I loved Pusser!

Every year I wish that I had not subscribed because I spend too much time on here! It must be addictive or something. :roll: :roll:


----------



## aultymer

> I resent the £25,000 taken simply to run a forum.


You are paying far too much - I only pay a tenner.

Do you resent Tesco's turnover when you buy a loaf there?
Life must be a constant battle for you.
If you are so mean that you grudge a tenner then feel free to join some of the many free Forums and see if you get as much help there.


----------



## carolsrig

*why i subscribed*

in times of troubles i can depend on members to help me and every one else out , £10 well worth spending.carol


----------



## 103356

*I subscribed because....*

As a newcomer to motorhoming
With an RV purchased for roaming
Where else could I find
Such a collection of minds
As this website, from Kent to Wyoming.


----------



## Superk

Because Nuke is an entrepreneur and encouraging (third-party) member endorsements is a clever, low-cost way, of boosting membership that direct advertising would never achieve.

OK Dave now about the book!

:lol: 
Keith


----------



## 107088

I subscribed because I got so much help, advice and support, that it seemed bleedy mean, tightfisted, miserly and penny pinching to worry about the tenner.


----------



## larrywatters

i subscribed for the wealth of information and just to be part of a growing club and yep the boss told me to 

larry & gill


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Being new to motor homing I searched the internet in a quest to find the information to the questions I needed the answers too. Many of the forums I found were not very active or inviting. Even though I do not post very often I find it a good read and log on most days to see what is new. 

I felt the subscription of only £10 is a total bargain, I mean what do you get for a tenner theses days?  

Keith


----------



## Frantone

*why subscribe?*

I subscribed because it seems to be the complete motorhome library. 
But more than that; it is noisy and friendly, expert and amateur, big and small, serious and funny.

TonyP

edited to be less than 30 words!!!!!


----------



## hilldweller

nukeadmin said:


> lol thanks for all the "pertinent" entries and guess you wont be renewing come 10th March 2009 then Brian


What do you think 

But what a good start to a thread that will need more sick bags than ten hours with the Red Arrows.

OK MK2.

When all your mates have deserted you, fed up with your senile jokes and constant farting. When you don't have a soul in the world to talk to except your ASBO officer. When even the hoodies cross the road when they see you coming, do not give up. For only £10 small English pounds MHF will be your friend, twenty four hours a day, three hundred and sixty five days a year, as long as you keep paying that £10.** We love you buddy.

**Terms and conditions apply. Remember your investment can go down as well as up.

Better ?


----------



## hilldweller

rowley said:


> I subscribed cos I loved Pusser!


So that accounts for the state he's in.


----------



## takeaflight

Because it was cheaper than the donations I was making. 

The reason for the donations ? 

As a newby to M/Hs at the time, the excellent advice that I was receiving saved me pounds.


----------



## takeaflight

Now wheres my tickets ?


----------



## GerryD

I subscribed because I had used up all of my free posts trying to get a reply from that "ruddy scots woman" that I could understand.

Gerry


----------



## sallytrafic

In 29 words

*It's only here that you can get people with an expensive hobby/way of life complaining about spending £10. As a way of researching the human condition its unbeatable. *

Work that into an advert if you can


----------



## linal

If £10 each is all it takes to keep the site up & running I doubt if anyone who uses it could argue that it is not good value.

Alex.


----------



## littlenell

Why just dip your toe in when you can wallow in the gloriousness that is MHF?


----------



## waz

I subscribed because Carolgavin told me to ( or else )
Waz


----------



## 112744

I've got no idea but its only a £10 LOL


----------



## rogher

*I subscribed to MHF because*

it's such good value
(and I know what's good for me).


----------



## Mandi

EJB said:


> Even though it is the largest/most complicated/most frustrating MH Forum the information is top class. HOWEVER it was very much touch and go for my renewal last week. I resent the £25,000 taken simply to run a forum.
> I've heard the arguments for this....but really.... £25,000????????????


There are over 27,000 members - I think your comma should be one place to the right?


----------



## catzontour

I misunderstood about subscribing - I thought I was buying a motorhome by mail-order but it still hasn't arrived 8O 

Just re-subscribed - perhaps it will come this time :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Seriously tho' £10 well spent for all the tips, advice, info and laughter,

Thanks everyone,

Sue


----------



## gaspode

Mandi said:


> There are over 27,000 members - I think your comma should be one place to the right?


There are indeed over 27,000 members but unfortunately only 2,900 subscribers. :roll: I'm sure Nuke would love there to be 27,000 subscribers. :lol:

So the comma IS in the correct place - but the income estimate is speculative. Many members are listed as subscribers because their partner is a subscriber and they simply have a seperate user name, they don't necessarily pay a subscription.


----------



## Proff

EJB said:


> Even though it is the largest/most complicated/most frustrating MH Forum the information is top class. HOWEVER it was very much touch and go for my renewal last week. I resent the £25,000 taken simply to run a forum.
> I've heard the arguments for this....but really.... £25,000????????????


Good 500th post :wink: 
£25,000.00
I could buy 2 really good Merc Hymer 660's for that :wink:


----------



## LPDrifter

I subscribed when I knew nothing about motorhoming. This site was a fantastic resource and well worth a tenner. I especially value the opinion of other motorhomers


----------



## 108872

*why*

It was raining outside and had nothing better to do.
Dave


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

I will try on 30 words or less....


"I subscribed because I simply could not find better information, views, reviews and camaraderie elsewhere all at a click of a button from anywhere around the world."


----------



## teemyob

*Points*



gaspode said:


> Mandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are over 27,000 members - I think your comma should be one place to the right?
> 
> 
> 
> There are indeed over 27,000 members but unfortunately only 2,900 subscribers. :roll: I'm sure Nuke would love there to be 27,000 subscribers. :lol:
> 
> So the comma IS in the correct place - but the income estimate is speculative. Many members are listed as subscribers because their partner is a subscriber and they simply have a seperate user name, they don't necessarily pay a subscription.
Click to expand...

Yes and that is 2,900 but take away the paypal commission, the tax etc.

In any event, when I first joined it was free in 2005. Then we had to pay to continue. I decided that as the forum was lively and for what I gained from it, £10 was money well spent.

With motorhomefacts you can ask what you like, try asking on an Audi forum for example, what is the best way to feed a lemon tree or how best to deal with awkward neighbours!.

Trev.


----------



## Rislar

£10 for this info, its great  cheap as chips!


----------



## chapter

i subscribed because it stopped being free and i was hooked and still am
chapter


----------



## teemyob

*£10*

AND you get a bigger avatar!

Trev.


----------



## CaGreg

Because before MHF I had about four hours everyday with nothing to do and was wondering how I was going to pass all that spare time!!! 


NOT!!!





Ca


----------



## jaks

*reasons*

i joined because you always get an answer to any query good bad or indifferent and i just spread the word it would be even easier if i had some of the business cards i have asked for as i am running out of post its and ink so maybe now i will get them and can continue to spread the word according to M. H. F. .COM FANKS JAKS :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wizza

My wife signed me up, nicked a tenner out my wallet to pay for it to stop me going down the pub


----------



## 92859

*why subscribe?*

Greetings,

I found that this forum is the most comprehensive, friendly and informative online, I joined before purchasing our first motorhome and we have enjoyed many events and making new friends.

Had to edit, as I went over the 30!


----------



## 88870

I subscribed because I am soooo easily led. :lol:


----------



## 107925

I gave a £10 backhander to the bloke on the door, so I could escape from the tossers on another forum who didn't believe my van didn't judder.

Shaun


----------



## 113016

I subscribed because I hope that any technical information I may require will be forthcoming probably from the specific Hymer threads as many Hymer owners.


----------



## TinaGlenn

*S*upport
*U*nderstanding 
*B*logs/Buddies
*S*ite directory
*C*hat
*R*allies
*I*nsurance advice
*P*hoto albums
*T*ouring advice, home and abroad
*I*nformation on any subject
*O*ther peoples ideas
*N*o matter which motorhome you have

Tina


----------



## 100127

I subscribed because..... I would like to thank my manager and my Mom and Dad, and all those who supported me throughout my campaign. Excuse me while I wipe away a tear.
Thank you all. Boo Hoo


----------



## bobandjane

We subscribed because I was spending all my money on the Lottery with no enjoyment, I just paid £10 and get more enjoyment than we know what to do with!


Thanks Bob and Jane.

Is that OK Nuke. :laughing6:


----------



## 115572

I've got more to learn than 5 posts will allow!

This is a fantastic resource for any camper/ caravanner and everyone is so friendly and helpful. I've already been made to feel part of the family and I've only been here a few weeks.


----------



## carol

From a note - I've registered this - what do you think? to the forum that helps all wherever/whatever their problems - brilliant idea Dave - thanks

PS - I'm away so Nec tickets for Feb would be wwlcome

Carol


----------



## mandyandandy

Only on from 6-8am daily, nothing else makes me smile at that time of day or teaches me so much. Thanks to all.


----------



## maddie

Cannot remember why ? only that I must have thought it woth £10, info gleamed made me think,give somthing back in return.
EDIT over my 30, Would not mind giving tenner to some free sites either :lol: 
terry


----------



## eddied

*Why did I subscribe*

:twisted: I'd just won a tenner on a scratchcard when I found the website!
saluti, eddied :lol: :lol:


----------



## Smilo

*On the contrary....*

I might be wrong, of course, but I feel this thread is long, long overdue for a contrary viewpoint. I don't doubt they exist, but I do wander the web far and wide and I've no experience of any other forums where one is required to pay. Subscribing to MHF irks me more than a little and _I know _I'm not alone in feeling like this. Does silence speak volumes? Where are the dissenters? I thought there was one way back in this thread, but now it seems the post was jokey. So, perhaps this thread is little more than an orgy of self congratulation? Why has no-one (yet) asked any questions about how much it might be costing to run this forum? And how does that cost compare with income from advertising on this forum? Do any of the "non-managerial" contributors to this thread know the answers?

I'm reluctant to sit on the fence 
And prove I've more money than sense,
The web should be free,
It once used to be,
So hand me my one thousand pence!​
Of course, I don't really want my money back, but........


----------



## Pusser

When I joined it was like a family unit and I did think and said it could be the end of a brilliant site. In my view, the initial success was because we could talk about things other than motorhomes and this gave it at least a daily reason for people to log in and not a once a month when something goes titzup on the motorhome.

I paid simply because I would have missed the family spirit. It also amazed me the number of members who will do anything to help a fellow member who they probably have never met and therefore was a kindred spirit to the Navy site I used to frequent.

Of course the site has grown way beyond what I thought possible, a testament to Nukes hard work, Percy Veerance (his helper), and foresight. I am also always impressed by someone who puts his money where his mouth is and is almost certainly to be one of the best fathers around.

From family size to village to town to city and that is what success does and for me I did prefer family size and feel slightly uncomfortable in the company of so many people I simply don't know and in many cases never heard of or remembered.

I have also upset quite a few people with posts straight from my backside bypassing my brain completely which I do apologise for but I do hope that most realise what I say is always with a pinch of salt except of course politics, religion, cooking, porta potties, policemen, terrorists but that's all. 8)


----------



## Frenchlily

I joined because I needed some info on motorhoming and soon realised that this was the place to be. Every query we have had, has been aswered with good advice which we have used on many occassions.

We have rallied and made many good friends with similar interests and again have exchanged info and shared many glasses of wine. We have also introduced lots of our friends to share the experience.

This is a quality site that has grown beyond all expectations and a credit to Nuke with the support of a very good team of volunteers.

I love the humour that is incorporated in some of the posts and still giggle at Pusser's account of his holiday.

I cannot use my computer without visiting the site and I feel part of the MHF family of users.

Lesley


----------



## greenasthegrass

The heading is "why did I subscribe" not "I confess all my sins" Pusser!

:lol: :lol: 

Dunno why I subscribed but have had a right ball sometimes and have met some lovely new friends!

Greenie


----------



## Frenchlily

Oh dear, just read the opening thread again....................
30 words only, did'nt want to win anyway!!!!

Lesley


----------



## Pusser

greenasthegrass said:


> The heading is "why did I subscribe" not "I confess all my sins" Pusser!
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dunno why I subscribed but have had a right ball sometimes and have met some lovely new friends!
> 
> Greenie


Sometimes I come over all emotional and have to let it out.  Would have helped had I read the opening post from Nukes of course.


----------



## 88879

*why subscribe?*

I subscribe because i love seeing all the fireworks go off when a simple question is asked or an answer given,howls of laughter when bored at work.PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Invicta

MHF my true motorcaravanning friend ! If only it existed in 1969 when we first became motorcaravanners; could have saved us mega money spent out inappropriately over the years.

(done it in 28!)


----------



## grouch

I subscribed because the site used to have the most knowledgeable people as members. Sadly a lot of these people have moved on but the site is still interesting, very helpful and has saved me quite a bit of money, well in excess of the membership fee.

Long may it continue.


----------



## UncleNorm

I subscribe because:

_*I BELIEVE IN MHF! and

MY DOCTOR TOLD ME I HAD TO FACE MY ADDICTION.*_


----------



## Telbell

> Why has no-one (yet) asked any questions about how much it might be costing to run this forum?


I haven't asked cos I'm not bothered. If I go into a cafe for a coffee I don't bother to wonder how much it cocts to make it-I'm more concerned about whether I get Value For Money.

So far as MHF is concerned I reckon I get my tenners worth.

End of.


----------



## 104441

It's interesting, informative and entertaining. You can play games do quizzes or chat. Or go to one of the rallies and meet some of the characters that entertain you.


Even the spellcheck is entertaining it doesn't recognise motorhome or spellcheck. :lol: :lol:


----------



## beagle

For the same reason I actually paid for that Radiohead album. I was given the choice. Could have got (most of) it free, with no pressure to pay. 

Since I saved thousands because of MHF members' superb advice on importing it would be rude not to!


----------



## Paludic

I subscribed because.....

Involvement is as lifestyle permits, but where information, advice, humour, discounts & even genuine favours are available. MHF is there when I need it, wonderful support – for motorhoming and more.


Needless to say, I'm here because I'm a fan....through choice!


----------



## Jede

I subscribed because I was terrified of driving the MH i'd just brought ! I wanted to see if there were any like minded scaredy cats !


----------



## framptoncottrell

For humour, knowledge and discounts, nothing else comes near MHF.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## Fairportgoer

I subscribed because it was the only way I could have a go on the trampoline in the chat room. Well worth £10 :blob:


----------



## smithies

*I subscribed because........*

.......I found I couldnt live without it !!!!

HOW SAD IS THAT !!!!

Jenny and Gordon...(back from the hinterlands)


----------



## nozzmoking

*Re: On the contrary....*



Smilo said:


> Why has no-one (yet) asked any questions about how much it might be costing to run this forum?


'Cos it's none of our business!

If you had any idea how much background work is involved with running a forum, you might think twice about questioning the cost of a subscription. Hosting costs, software, updates, programming, dealing with spammers, (who are often dealt with before they get a chance to cause a problem publicly) are just a handful of the background tasks that many are not aware of. Believe me, the owner of this forum is not just sitting on his arse raking it in. It's a 7 day a week job that never lets up.

£10 well spent as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## jocie

*I subscribed because...*

You are dead right nozzmoking it is a lot of work hosting a busy website like MHF and I feel I get my money's worth several times over by scanning answers to various questions asked by others, as well as by being able to help others ocassionally (hopefully).


----------



## Gonewiththewind

I believe in paying my way, not freeloading.
"You get nowt for nowt".
Worth it's wieght in gold.


----------



## nickpl

My camel was thirsty.....


----------



## timbop37

I just had too many questions to fit into 5 posts.


----------



## peedee

Better than any magazine and I don't have to wait a month for the next one  

peedee


----------



## 101776

I subscribed because Nuke had never had such a technophobe on the forum before...................he made me do it (only joking)


----------



## Sonesta

It's a fabulous information portal for motorhomers; appealing to both newcomers and enthusiasts. 

The forum’s great for discussion and banter with likeminded people. 

Simply the best Motorhome Forum on the net!

Sue


----------



## Sonesta

In addition to my 30 words reason for joining MHF which I submitted in an earlier post - I would just like to add a little ditty that I wrote for fun.

Nuke has asked, “Why did you join”
And to him I’d like to say
That his website is a credit
And it sure has led the way!

I joined because we love the life 
Of our luxury mobile home
And to share a special affinity
With those who also like to roam!

Little did I know back then
The joys that lay ahead 
Or the many friends I’d come to know
Who frequent this happy den!

Firstly, we have asprn
A guy who speaks his mind.
Then artona: he’s a moderator,
So modest and so kind.
Russell; he’s an angel,
A softie through and through
I love his caring attitude 
And I guess that SWIFT do too!  

To single out each member 
Would take eternity,
But each and every one of them 
Has MY vote of empathy.
I know some can be quite vocal 
And many like to state,
That towing on an A frame 
Is open to debate! :roll: 

Of course there’s times we differ
It’s part of life you see
But all that really matters
Is our love of A Class or RV?  

So there you go Nuke - to sum it up
My reasons are far too many
And my £10.00 sub to join this site
Are worth each and every penny!


----------



## bigbazza

*Why I subscribe*

Hey Sonesta I guess that's free tickets for you  
There's nothing like flattering the judge. :lol:


----------



## Sonesta

*Re: Why I subscribe*



bigbazza said:


> Hey Sonesta I guess that's free tickets for you
> There's nothing like flattering the judge. :lol:


I think you might find I'm a tad too late ................ the competition closed last week Barry! LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:

Still, you never know .......... I might get a FREE MHF Badge???????

Sue


----------



## Charisma

After 5 free pots I was hooked. There is so much info to read through each day that is so interesting

Charisma


----------



## oldenstar

Better late than never so here goes:-
Why did I subscribe?

Because after checking out the site I WANTED to, and become a part of the top internet Motorhome team around. Cheap at a Tenner becaues it's really a 24hour club.

Paul


----------



## PIEDODGER

.
Being a Scot, I feel I get a lot for my tenner. 

There are many people worried about the credit crunch and worldwide financial disaster, up here were more worred about the loss of Poundstretcher.


----------



## Sonesta

PIEDODGER said:


> .
> Being a Scot, I feel I get a lot for my tenner.
> 
> There are many people worried about the credit crunch and worldwide financial disaster, up here were more worred about the loss of Poundstretcher.


Hee hee - that made me titter :lol: :lol: :lol:

Are you Billy Connolly in disguise cos I hear he owns a motorhome???????? :lol:

Sue


----------



## PIEDODGER

JuSt ScOtTiSh WIT!!! 
Did you hear on the news about the shoplifter that was caught in Lidl, he was only caught when he got his mate to back the van upto the front door because he had 10 quids worth of stuff!!! 
Are people that skint with the credit crunch?


----------



## nukeadmin

Ok I finally remembered to come back to this thread just in time to pick the winners

There are some excellent one liners in here, and some humerous and witty poems also, but I have picked three in no particular order as follows:

suburu
I subscribed because the tenner i spent has saved me thousands of pounds and many hours of searching for information

RichardGill
...no other forum gets any where near to Motorhomefacts.com for friendliness, information, chat and events. 

Keiththebigun
"I subscribed because I simply could not find better information, views, reviews and camaraderie elsewhere all at a click of a button from anywhere around the world."

Could the winners PM me their addresses to send the tickets to ?


----------



## Feenix

Well,I subscribed because I couldn't post any more after 5 posts (a bit stingy)......and I can't bear to miss anything ! :lol: 

I also thought Nuke might send me a free ticket to the NEC show,but noooo...   

Plus! ....I'm a Yorkshireman and we're (Almost) as tight as the Scots !! :lol:


----------



## Jezport

Facts are not always there on other sites. Members on here seem more more committed to their motorhoming and replies are posted faster on Motorhome Facts.


----------



## raynipper

A library of motorhome facts and wealth of experience at your fingertips for buttons.

Ray.


----------



## brillopad

because i love you so much it hurts.your friendly bag man. dennis


----------



## ThePrisoner

I joined because: as a brand new motorhomer I don't think there is anywhere else where so many people are prepared to offer their help and knowledge to others. Some things I have read on here have helped me more than you could possibly know and for that I am grateful.

I also joined because I am very shallow and I like a lot of praise.....but looking at my thank you's I don't know why I bothered. :wink: 

Only jokin'..


----------



## talogon

I subscribed today, after going on the site for the last fortnight I felt I owed it a tenner


----------



## rraf

I subscribed because...... I was at the end of my tether and I had forgotten to tie a knot in it!


----------



## moblee

I subscribed as a COMPLETE novice about 3 years ago because I didn't know anything & had no friends  

I STILL don't :!: Where's me Tenner? :lol: :lol:


----------



## carolgavin

talogon said:


> I subscribed today, after going on the site for the last fortnight I felt I owed it a tenner


Awwwwwwwwwwwwww thats soooooooooooooo sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet. Thank you for joining the happy happy throng!!
Please do not forget to come into the chatroom of an evening for stimulating conversation, deep deep meaningful conversation :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan

carolgavin said:


> talogon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I subscribed today, after going on the site for the last fortnight I felt I owed it a tenner
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwwwwwwwwwwww thats soooooooooooooo sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet. Thank you for joining the happy happy throng!!
> Please do not forget to come into the chatroom of an evening for stimulating conversation, deep deep meaningful conversation :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Oh no dont go in there Carol will drag you in and you wont come out for days 8O


----------



## Pusser

[quote="locovan[/quote]

I've just been censored on your website.  First word I typed and I am starred out. Is this a record even for me?

Anyway, just to let you know it was my love being sent and not some weirdo.


----------



## dillon

I Joined because I found this site had more to offer than other motorhome forums and is well worth a Jose Carreras (tenor) to join


----------



## moblee

Anyway, just to let you know it was my love being sent and not some weirdo.


8O 8O ??? :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 2Dreamers

*I subscribed*

I joined cos the wife said so


----------



## locovan

moblee said:


> Anyway, just to let you know it was my love being sent and not some weirdo.
> 
> 8O 8O ??? :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Dont even try to understand --he is in a world of his own tonight as he prepares to sell his beloved M/H


----------



## bigbazza

I joined because I'd heard you could win some free tickets.

(I haven't read all post's so sorry if I'm repeating this)


----------



## ramblingon

Well I wanted to chat and rally and then everyone was so nice I thought what a bargain ! :BIG:


----------



## Tezmcd

I joined because I was curious about the member only stuff

After joining I realised theres tons more info on here and costs the same as a couple of magazines with thousands of hours less reading


----------



## jaks

*subscribe*

Cos i wanted 2 JAKS :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jncrowe

*i joined because......*

i became a member because having a motorhome is a great investment both financially and emotionally 
its an extension of your home and family life 
its where you choose to live when youre not at home
its your haven and sanctuary 
during times of stress or pleasure 
its important that you make your choices wisely
with as much advice and information as you can get 
where else would you turn for help
but to people of like minds as
yourself ~~
people who are passionate enthusiastic and well informed about their chosen recreation
in days gone bye we may have bought a book about motorhoming 
but in this new age of communication we can rely on the advice and opinions of thousands of friends at the touch of a keypad
i really value this site 
and all my motorhoming friends
thank you all very much 
all the very best 
cath (and hello from john)

ps ive just read the "less than 30 words bit " oooops


----------



## Delores

I joined because I was scared of everyone shouting at me if I didn't....


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Delores said:


> I joined because I was scared of everyone shouting at me if I didn't....


GOOD JOB YOU DID!!! ... oop's I can stop shouting now then :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## grandadbaza

I joined because being a Man Utd fan not many people speak to me .but on MNF people actually talk to me!!!!!

Baza


----------



## mygalnme

I subscribed because;

They care
They share
and They are always there...  

A tenner well spent.....
Margaret :lol:


----------



## Sonesta

I joined because we bought a motorhome! Turned out to be the best motorhome accessory on the market! 

Sue


----------



## chapter

I subscribed because i don't need to buy mmm ect i can read it all and more on here for £10 
chapter


----------



## mandyandandy

I don't read newspapers or listen to news this place tells me all I need to know in the world I like to live, with people I like to share it with. 

Mandy


----------



## Penquin

When I needed help it came from members quicker than anywhere else and helped me solve a MH problem. 

The best £10 I have ever spent on the MH.

Dave


----------



## korky

Someone, somewhere, on this site has the answer - and they will provide it in the blink of an eye. THE motorhoming community.

Gordon
(Can I have the tickets now please?)


----------



## cabby

back in the very beginning, it seemed that a donation made would help keep this site going, so glad I did.

cabby


----------



## MarkandSue

I subscribed because i'm in love with Eddie Vanbitz but he stopped me stalking him with a court injunction so now I stalk him here! ;-)


----------



## CandA

I subscribed because without the all knowing MHF's members we'd still be looking for a bike rack to fit our VW


----------



## SaddleTramp

I subscribed because = I was a bit annoyed that I could only see some of the moans and groans and I wanted to see them all.
:lol:


----------



## Uller

I subscribed because asking one question, with 3 answers in about 10 minutes, has just stopped me buying the wrong van and forking out thousands for a conversion!  

Best £10 I've spent


----------



## gerardjanice

I had a spare £10.


----------



## mags52

... because it's a small amount of money for invaluable advice, interest and being part of a community.


----------



## Techno100

I'm very shrewd and clever licky licky brown nose 8)


----------



## Hobbyfan

I subscribed because I was a member of another site, which constantly took the mick out of this one because it charged.

Lo and behold, the other site suddenly decided that it had to charge but it even went so far as to charge £2.00 more than this one. I think that the extra £2.00 was to buy a load of flannels for wiping the egg of the boss's face!

I was also getting a little fed up with all the enforced 'fun' and jollity, which seemed very artificial. 'We're the funsters and we're determined to be bundles of fun'! 

I hadn't really realised the value of the resources on this site, such as the site reviews, the classifieds etc. etc. but now that I know I believe that it's excellent value for a tenner.


----------



## Techno100

Yes dig in and defend! I bought a FLAG ffs :lol: 8) Our turf is greener


----------



## Techno100

BTW FWIW this thread is over 2 yrs old :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BJandPete

Joined in 2005 ,then the drugs kicked in 8O Am i still here :lol:


----------



## autostratus

Techno100 said:


> BTW FWIW this thread is over 2 yrs old :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Surely it's as relevant today as the day it was started.


----------



## JimmyBee

I subscribed because ...... I had to if I wanted to post more than 10 times... why else would I give a tenner away. If it was free I wouldn't have paid it!

Not that £10 is too much though, it's a fantastic site 8)


----------



## Easirent

I work for a Motorhome hire company and want to share my knowledge and gain more about the world of motorhoming


----------



## LPDrifter

I subscribed because of the sheer amount of relevant information that I could get on motorhoming for a tenner


----------



## sloath1980

im useless, need constant help and couldant do it without youz lot


----------



## Bryandh

Quite selfish reason for joining. Knew nothing of MHoming before
buying used MH in October this year.... needed lots and lots of FREE advice :lol:


----------



## 747

I became a subscriber because the wife left her purse on the table.


----------



## bobandjane

We joined motorhome facts because its the only forum your a member for life! 8O If you subscribe or not you cannot remove your name from it. :lol:


----------



## steco1958

I subscribed for the information that I could glean from other members, and impart my experience and hopefully useful information to anyone that needs it.

PS the so called £25,000.00 that it takes to run this place, dont see a problem, if anyone does they have a choice, run one them selves, it must be so easy to earn that type of money !!


----------



## rosalan

Whats a subscriber?

Member? We never talk about members on a Sunday!

Alan


----------



## Andysam

I subscribed for the insurance discount...which the insurers then failed to honour and admin failed to chase up.


----------



## pkc

I subscribed when the cat walked across my keyboard.


----------



## Bracken606

I subscribed because of the wealth of information that is available on this forum, along with the great people that make this such a nice place to be. 

If that isn't worth a £10 subscription to ensure its continuation i don't know what is.


----------



## frankcoffi

*I subscribed because?????????*

Having a brain the size of a pea I need all the help I can get (where am I ) :lol:


----------



## dyson

I paid my subscription so that I could continue getting help from learned people on these boards - I am very grateful for the help so far and know that I will have plenty more questions in the near future - Best site by far, well done everybody and thank you for all of your help and advice so far


----------



## overthemoon

I subscribed for the wealth of information and as an excuse for not having to converse with SWMBO


----------



## barryd

I subscribed to read Seamus and Hobbyfan's rants. Sadly HF was done in by the powers that be so I expect a 50% discount next year.


----------



## Penquin

I subscribed because I needed help, that help was freely offered and has been ever since whenever I have needed help or advice.

(23 words)

Dave

(now 26 words plus) :lol:


----------



## cabby

so that I could pass my knowledge along with others to help new owners.also the jokes are great.miss Peter though. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## Glandwr

I subscribed therefore I am

Dick


----------



## chickann

so many of the posted made me giggle, plus i got bored of Facebook!!


----------



## lebs

*Subscribed*

I subscribed as I am new to the motorhome world and need all the help I can get. I think £12.50 is good value for money when you have thousands of people at your finger tips with advise and a laugh.

Lesley


----------



## masie123

i subscribed because of the wealth of information and the laughs and humor i get from many of the posters your all stars


----------



## Biglol

It's a no brainer, if you own a Motorhome you would be stupid not being a subscriber to MHF. Nothing else comes close to it.


----------



## raynipper

I learn something every day from this forum.
Mostly about people.

Ray.


----------



## 79144will

*subscription*

The reason for being the former rather than the latter is you can ask , if I win, does the ticket include parking for the m/h for the weekend? without being shouted at,I hope.!!if it does not then I don't want it ,so there!!!!!!!!!!,regards Bill


----------



## drcotts

I subscribed because you cant help people if you cant talk.


----------



## commuter

I subscribed because we're just buying our first motorhome and I'm so excited reading about all the gadgets you can buy I want to avoid rushing into anything which I would certainly regret 

Looking forward to meeting other motorhomers? vanners? campers? 

Can somebody please tell me the collective for motorhome owners!!!!


----------



## Pusser

commuter said:


> Can somebody please tell me the collective for motorhome owners!!!!


Travellers.


----------



## georgiemac

Same as everyone else!!


----------



## commuter

Pusser said:


> commuter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can somebody please tell me the collective for motorhome owners!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Travellers.
Click to expand...

that conjours up a completely different view of our new hobby ....


----------



## jiwawa

I'm confused - can you be a Member if you don't subscribe? (Sorry, it may have been mentioned before, but I just can't wade through 18 pages!)

Why did/do I subscribe?

Firstly because I was going to be new to motorhomes and needed a lot of help, and secondly because I discovered a really friendly, helpful bunch of people.

And thirdly, because we spent time with some of you in Denia in April this year and confirmed that you were a really friendly, helpful bunch of people!

And lastly - my sub was paid just before they went up!!!!


----------



## chasper

I sometimes wonder, i see someone joined 2 days ago, now they are advertising a Smart car and extras, are they getting a free advert as well? Also the under £25 for sale section sellers are listing items which they obviously want more. Rant over. I love this site and will continue to subscribe. Cheers Chasper.


----------



## lesanne

because we also want to be young at heart again like all you oldies and enjoy whatever time is left...............


----------



## aldra

because I love it

Aldra


----------

